# Cape Henlopen State Park Fishing Pier 9-12-16



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I made the one hour trip to CHSP this morning. I went for croakers and spot, but all I was catching was sea bass and little flounder. So I started fishing for flounder. I caught two keeper flounder. The tide stopped and the fish stopped hitting for me. Pretty neat, I used something I never used before. A little tube bait with a Gulp Sand Worm. Too long of a run for two flounder. Think I will stick with crappie, white, and yellow perch, pickerel, and bass. At least I found out I still know how to filet flounder. What a neat place. If I lived close I would be there a lot. Not one croaker or spot for me.


----------



## BasserJim (Feb 21, 2016)

What time did you leave?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Andy you are one hell of an angler.:fishing: If plan A doesn't work you always have a plan B and B = BETTER. WTG my friend.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

At least you caught keeper fish from the reports I read seems like spot and croaker bite mid day the best down there


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

BasserJim said:


> What time did you leave?


 I only fished for about two Hrs. I left around 9:30 AM. Where you on the pier? I only seen three people fishing and one guy netting mullet.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks catman, your one of the reasons I keep posting. I'm just an old man with a five gallon bucket.  catman, I won't be going there any more this year. It is too far to drive for two flounder.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Pajigging machin said:


> At least you caught keeper fish from the reports I read seems like spot and croaker bite mid day the best down there


 That is one reason I won't ride with anyone to go fishing. No way I'm gone to be there Mid. day.


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

I envy how much time you get to spend time on/at the water, Andy. Good job on the flounder.


----------



## BasserJim (Feb 21, 2016)

andypat said:


> I only fished for about two Hrs. I left around 9:30 AM. Where you on the pier? I only seen three people fishing and one guy netting mullet.


I'm down here on vacation, I stopped by the pier to check it out- was going to buy a new reel because my pier reel I had kicked the bucket and I haven't bought a new nice one yet. I was there around 10-1030 area


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

BasserJim said:


> I'm down here on vacation, I stopped by the pier to check it out- was going to buy a new reel because my pier reel I had kicked the bucket and I haven't bought a new nice one yet. I was there around 10-1030 area


Did you see any fish caught?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

SloppyTilapia said:


> I envy how much time you get to spend time on/at the water, Andy. Good job on the flounder.


 I have lived a few blocks from good fishing waters most of my life. Makes it easy to be at the water every morning.


----------



## BasserJim (Feb 21, 2016)

andypat said:


> Did you see any fish caught?




Andy I was only there a few minutes-maybe 10-15?????? In that time I saw a couple dozen mullet get netted and 2 spot off bloodworms on the end of of the pier.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

that flattie looks just short of 16" to me?


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

kurazy kracka said:


> that flattie looks just short of 16" to me?


YIKES!!!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I sent the photo to Kono @ 50 and she verified it to be 17 3/4". Can't argue with her.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

kurazy kracka said:


> that flattie looks just short of 16" to me?


 OH MY! Here we go. Sorry you are wrong. It was checked from one of the pier fisherman. It made it Kracka. You think I would lay it on the measuring lid if it was under size. Yes you probably do think I would. Thanks!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

catman said:


> I sent the photo to Kono @ 50 and she verified it to be 17 3/4". Can't argue with her.


No catman, it was a hair over 16". I laid it on the cooler wrong. If you post almost every day like I do. I guess some don't like that. But as long as some do like my little fish reports, I will keep posting. Thanks!


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

andypat said:


> OH MY! Here we go. Sorry you are wrong. It was checked from one of the pier fisherman. It made it Kracka. You think I would lay it on the measuring lid if it was under size. Yes you probably do think I would. Thanks!


Cooler lid measuring is also notoriously inaccurate. VMRC here will write you a ticket if you measure the fish on your cooler and it's legal, but not on their tape... I find craftsman to be the most accurate...


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

ASK4Fish said:


> Cooler lid measuring is also notoriously inaccurate. VMRC here will write you a ticket if you measure the fish on your cooler and it's legal, but not on their tape... I find craftsman to be the most accurate...


 If you seen my post, I said one of the pier fisherman checked it. He used a fisherman's tape.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

I was defending that your fish was likely legal. Cooler inches are generally longer than an actual inch.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I want to apologize to you guys. I know you are just trying to help me out. I came off too strong.






I checked cooler top. From now on my fish will have to be a little over the limit. Thanks!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

andypat said:


> No catman, it was a hair over 16". I laid it on the cooler wrong. If you post almost every day like I do. I guess some don't like that. But as long as some do like my little fish reports, I will keep posting. Thanks!


Andy please never stop posting your reports and pics. You will ruin my late morning routine - S.S.S, get my 1st cup of coffee and read Andy's post.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

catman said:


> Andy please never stop posting your reports and pics. You will ruin my late morning routine - S.S.S, get my 1st cup of coffee and read Andy's post.


 Thanks!! I'm not going to stop.


----------



## digiRAMbo (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you for the report, andypat. A couple of users on this forum drew me away from using this forum, but then there are members like you who bring real value to this forum and keep this forum going.

I read a couple of stories about fish "shrinking" when placed in the cooler with ice and leading to tickets... I usually don't take fish home anyway, but when I do, I make sure that it's an inch above the limit, just in case.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

digiRAMbo said:


> Thank you for the report, andypat. A couple of users on this forum drew me away from using this forum, but then there are members like you who bring real value to this forum and keep this forum going.
> 
> I read a couple of stories about fish "shrinking" when placed in the cooler with ice and leading to tickets... I usually don't take fish home anyway, but when I do, I make sure that it's an inch above the limit, just in case.


 Thanks! That is what I will do from now on.


----------



## BigJoeyV (Jun 13, 2012)

Keep it up Andy. Really enjoy your reports. Down here, we mark our coolers with sharpies for quick length checks. Mine is marked at 10.5" for crappie and 16.5" for walleye.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

BigJoeyV, where is down here? I got my rods marked for FL. snook, trout, and flounder. Oh I forgot redfish.


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

I agree, keep up the posts. "Most" of your threads don't get bogged down with negativity and BS..........which is a great thing.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

BasserJim said:


> I'm down here on vacation, I stopped by the pier to check it out- was going to buy a new reel because my pier reel I had kicked the bucket and I haven't bought a new nice one yet. I was there around 10-1030 area



Hit the pier at night with a Spek rig, or gotcha plug.
Might find a Trout, or Blue.


----------



## BigJoeyV (Jun 13, 2012)

Andy - down here is East Tennessee.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

digiRAMbo said:


> Thank you for the report, andypat. A couple of users on this forum drew me away from using this forum, but then there are members like you who bring real value to this forum and keep this forum going.
> 
> I read a couple of stories about fish "shrinking" when placed in the cooler with ice and leading to tickets... I usually don't take fish home anyway, but when I do, I make sure that it's an inch above the limit, just in case.


Ditto ... plus usually the minimum length allowed for most species really isn't a lot of meat, so I usually go more than 1" over before I start keeping them.


----------

